# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  What stands between you and happiness?

## FraidyCat

Life,
Some people,
SA
Things that happen.

----------


## Sagan

Myself.

----------


## James

Memories, that haunt me.

Every f*cking day.

Things that can't be undone, or taken back, or changed.

----------


## haunted lyrics

a job

----------


## Sagan

> Memories, that haunt me.
> 
> Every f*cking day.
> 
> Things that can't be undone, or taken back, or changed.



Wow all of that too. Also living in the past.

----------


## Coffee

Biology, I guess? that's why i have meds! but apart from that, I know I've got work to do.

----------


## whiteman

physical and mental disabilities, but despite those things I'm thankful for what I can do and sometimes I may get depressed but most of the time I'm not:

I surf
I workout
I make art
I study
I write
I have goals

It could be better, but it could also be worse.

I'm single, and I have been for years, and it would be nice to be in a good relationship, but I would rather be single if the alternative is a bad relationship. In other words, I would rather not be in a relationship if it's a bad relationship. I'm not the kind of person who needs someone no matter what. I can be happy on my own, and generally I am.  ::

----------


## L

Nothing - I'm happy at the moment

----------


## Otherside

Seems to be bipolar at the momment...every time I think things are fine, it comes along and fucks everything up.

----------


## James

> Seems to be bipolar at the momment...every time I think things are fine, it comes along and fucks everything up.



I know all too well how this feels. My bpd has me all over the place, every day, almost always lower than higher. Try to remember it'll pass. ((hugs))

----------


## Member11

Myself.

----------


## JustGaara

> Myself.







> Myself.



This^ and my fear.

----------


## Arcadia

Insecurity, genetics, depression.

----------

